# How hard can GSDs pull?



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone here ever measured how hard a Shepherd can pull in pounds of force?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that there's been GSDs in weight pulling competitions. You could probably find results from those somewhere.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they've had GSDs in weight pulling contests. Its rare as bully breeds and malamutes usually take top honors but i've seen a few. I'm sure you could look it up online?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What would I use as a search string?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i just found a site talking about weight pulling and how her GSD Cito pulled 1255lbs in a weight pull competition in greeley, CO, though i didnt catch the date. 

Australian Cattle Dogs Excel in Weight Pulling


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i had to do a couple different searches to get that much. so they can do a pretty good amount!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Right, I'm not looking for how much weight they can pull. I'm looking for how many pounds of force they can pull with. I am not sure, but I don't think they are the same thing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dunno. I know they've done jaw pressure tests but i dont think they've done weight pull pressure tests. Would definitely be curious to find out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i dunno. I know they've done jaw pressure tests but i dont think they've done weight pull pressure tests. Would definitely be curious to find out.


Really? How many pounds of pressure can they bite with?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'll see if i can find the video and post it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

heres one of the videos


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i cant find the other videos right now but thats the primary one


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing. Also, I can't believe people just stand there like that as those dogs come a-charging!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Wow, that's amazing. Also, I can't believe people just stand there like that as those dogs come a-charging!


 
LOL. I always loved watching police K9 demonstrations they used to do back home. One of the things on my bucket list is to be the person in the bite suit just to see what its like.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> LOL. I always loved watching police K9 demonstrations they used to do back home. One of the things on my bucket list is to be the person in the bite suit just to see what its like.


oooooh! i have to agree with you! haha Although as much as i LOVE to watch, and if it was my dog doing it to someone else id be routin' them on! But to think about it on the other end..... lol Id probably wet myself sometimes


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> oooooh! i have to agree with you! haha Although as much as i LOVE to watch, and if it was my dog doing it to someone else id be routin' them on! But to think about it on the other end..... lol Id probably wet myself sometimes


 
lol i get that tingly OMG that would be freaky! feeling just thinking about it. It just looks like it would be something totally crazy to experience but a blast at the same time. I would be cheering my dogs too! hehe.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of this being measured?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

My brother, Fritz, can pull me at dead weight. I've laid on the floor before holding his toy and he pulls me. He's about 85 lbs and I'm not going to say how much I weigh lol!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

the bite pressure it 232 i believe I saw a youtube video with a GSD, Rot and Pitbull.

Rot was king he had a bite of 300ish, while the GSD and Pit were both around 232


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerrrr, i guess i should have looked at Kzoppa's reply 1st haha. that is the video i saw, no to see how good my memory is


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> i just found a site talking about weight pulling and how her GSD Cito pulled 1255lbs in a weight pull competition in greeley, CO, though i didnt catch the date. http://www.workingdogs.com/weightpulling.htm


I know of a Chinese Crested (13 pound dog) who pulled 907 pounds in a weight pull competition. :laugh:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I know of a Chinese Crested (13 pound dog) who pulled 907 pounds in a weight pull competition. :laugh:


.........HOW? 

That must have been one BUFF little Chinese crested! LOL


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder can pull me and he is 96 lbs and I am 129lbs....he will pull his toy with me holding on to it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Right, but I am looking for how many pounds of force they can pull with, not how much weight they can pull.


----------

